# Pull cable on Craftsman Weedwacker won't retract



## Backyardigan (Jul 8, 2009)

I found your board in a Google search while searching on how to install a throttle cable on my Craftsman Weedwacker Model #358.795150. I found a 5 yr old thread (with pictures no less!) that gave me the heads up as to where I was going wrong and with a bit of further effort got everything put back together just fine. 

I primed the bulb and it fired on the second pull of the cord, the throttle worked just fine and I shut it off. On the next go-round towards getting it running, the starter cable pulled out just fine but hitched, on the second pull it came out fairly easily but wouldn't rewind, it just hung out of the hole. I'd really rather not admit defeat at this point and take it to a small engine repair shop, I'm hoping its something that I can fix myself and save a bit of money in the long run.

Any suggestions or recommendations would be more than welcome.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds like a broken recoil spring.
Dean


----------

